# WoC 2500 pts



## AbstractEuphoria (Apr 25, 2014)

I have a partially assembled 2500 pt Chaos army i'd like to field soon, and as a new player i would like some feedback before i get started on the field. 

Core: Fielding a block of warriors w/ MoTz and blasted standard that i will be putting an exalted bsb or lv2 sorcerer in. A 12 man group of warriors w/ gw that i made from editions past. Couple dog units and marauder cav that i'm giving flails.

General: This i would like to get some tips on. Sorc Lord is what i used to take when Tz magic was better than it is now. Now i'm using a DP, thinking a DP of Nurg or Slan. Starting with the Nurgle just because that seems like the safe choice for now but Slan magic looks deadly in skilled hands. As far as items and mutations- SoulFeed, ChaosFam, and Scales. CharmedShield, SwordofStriking, and DragonbaneGem.

Spec and Rare: Only have a unit of Knights and Skull Crushers at this point. Knights don't seem as good as they used to be and SkullCrushers look brutal.

So with that said it looks like my common opponents will be empire, dwarf, and skaven, but i prefer to be well rounded to face any army because my list will be made up before i make it to the shop to play (i will not know which opponent i am facing). 

What units am i missing out on that i should be fielding/ what should i purchase next? What am i using that i shouldn't be?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

MoT warriors are very hard to kill with HW & Shield, so are a good unit. Probably solid enough that they do not need the Blasted Standard.

How big are the Warhound units? I find 5-dog units are the most efficient size as it makes them cheap enough I can use them for shenanigans without caring.

The real problem I have with Knights is the cost to wounds ratio: however they are a good source of magic weapons for dealing with pesky ethereals. I suggest sticking the Blasted Standard on them instead.

For new additions, Hell Cannons are still good and will give you something to hurt static armies while most of your army slogs towards them.


----------

